# Install guide for VirtualBox



## maxrussell (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello again after quite some time.

I am looking to install on VirtualBox and am looking for some decent tips and pitfalls to avoid. I've had a quick go at sysinstall, but am not very happy with my understanding of it under virtualisation.

After that, I'm looking at some hardware again and possibly a project.

Thanks,
Max


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2011)

Installing FreeBSD in a VM is the same as installing it on a real system.  What problems are you having?


----------



## maxrussell (Jun 3, 2011)

Turns out I just needed more virtual hard drive. Thanks.


----------

